# In Praise of 20th Century Music



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Alypius said:


> Here is a list of 100 major works. It highlights, I believe, the extraordinary diversity of 20th-century music. I list them in chronological order because, I believe, chronology undermines many of the frequent and inaccurate generalizations made about 20th-century music. Chronology illustrates how diverse styles co-exist and interweave in complex ways:
> 
> 1. Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 (1901)
> 2. Mahler: Symphony #5 in C# minor (1901-1902)
> ...


----------

